

How do you build a public library in the age of Google? - jbrun
http://www.slate.com/id/2184927/

======
manvsmachine
By embracing technology instead of competing with it. Free WiFi, better
seating / accommodations for groups, lots of places to plug in, improved
atmosphere. It's not impossible for libraries to get "mainstream" again, there
are plenty of students needing places to study / hang out and others that
would prefer not to have to pay for their WiFi at Starbucks. They should've
been capitalizing on the coffeeshop craze, and remodeling themselves to grab
some of that market.

~~~
manvsmachine
an example: the design of the Seattle Central Library
<http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/49>

------
ocastaneda
<http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=delft+library>

------
edw519
"predicts that libraries will disappear in 2019"

You mean just like the movies replaced live performances, TV replaced radio,
and email replaced the post office?

------
mynameishere
Piffle.

<http://www.maxlyons.net/locreadingroom.htm>

~~~
pchristensen
Nice. I'd love to go there to work! (note: that wasn't sarcastic)

------
noonespecial
They call them "server rooms". Anything less is an intermediate step.

